# Orbea mx20 Team Disc



## wombel74 (9. November 2018)

So, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und der Zwerg braucht die nächste Größe nach dem Cube 160. Es sollte das Orebea mx20 Team mit V-Brakes werden. In der Bucht wurde ich für ein neues in der Wunschfarbe schwarz mit grün zum Knallerpreis fündig. Ein Tag später die Ernüchterung, der Händler hat sein Lager nicht im Griff, die Wunschfarbe war nicht mehr Vorrätig, einzig die hellblaue mit pink war noch Verfügbar. Die Farbkombie würde dankend abgelehnt, der Händler war aber sehr bemüht und bot mir für einen Aufpreis von 50 Talern  die Disc Variante in schwarz/orange an. Da bräuchte ich nicht lange überlegen.
Ein Paar Teile würde direkt getauscht:
- Sattel + Stütze -240gr
- Pedale -130gr
- Schnellspanner -125gr

In Planung sind noch 50mm kcnc fly ride Vorbau, China Carbon Lenker, kcnc Eva Griffe und ein leichteres Schaltwerk.


----------



## giant_r (9. November 2018)

den kurzen vorbau kann's gebrauchen, ich weiss nicht wie dein nachwuchs proportioniert ist, aber im normalfall wuerde ich dir raten ruhig noch kürzer zu gehen. 40mm und später kannst du den langen vorbau wieder dran machen.
ich glaube du wirst dich am ende nicht ärgern die 50€ mehr ausgegeben zu haben, die disc version ist einfach in der preisklasse wirklich gut. viel freude damit.
hast du ein realgewicht für das originalrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wombel74 (9. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> den kurzen vorbau kann's gebrauchen, ich weiss nicht wie dein nachwuchs proportioniert ist, aber im normalfall wuerde ich dir raten ruhig noch kürzer zu gehen. 40mm und später kannst du den langen vorbau wieder dran machen.
> ich glaube du wirst dich am ende nicht ärgern die 50€ mehr ausgegeben zu haben, die disc Version ist einfach in der preisklasse wirklich gut. viel freude damit.
> hast du ein realgewicht für das originalrad?


Von der Stange waren es ziemlich genau 10kg, angegeben wird es meist mit 9,55kg.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2018)

Schnellspanner würde ich durch zu schraubende ersetzen. Erstens noch leichter, zweitens weniger Unfallgefahr. Kinder Menschen kommen auf die dümmsten Ideen.


----------



## rzOne20 (9. November 2018)

wombel74 schrieb:


> So, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und der Zwerg braucht die nächste Größe nach dem Cube 160. Es sollte das Orebea mx20 Team mit V-Brakes werden. In der Bucht wurde ich für ein neues in der Wunschfarbe schwarz mit grün zum Knallerpreis fündig. Ein Tag später die Ernüchterung, der Händler hat sein Lager nicht im Griff, die Wunschfarbe war nicht mehr Vorrätig, einzig die hellblaue mit pink war noch Verfügbar. Die Farbkombie würde dankend abgelehnt, der Händler war aber sehr bemüht und bot mir für einen Aufpreis von 50 Talern  die Disc Variante in schwarz/orange an. Da bräuchte ich nicht lange überlegen.
> Ein Paar Teile würde direkt getauscht:
> - Sattel + Stütze -240gr
> - Pedale -130gr
> ...


Ist so ein scharfkantiger Sattel nicht „gefährlich“ auf so einem Kinderbike?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ist so ein scharfkantiger Sattel nicht „gefährlich“ auf so einem Kinderbike?


Das ist ein Plastiksattel.... Der wird gekürzt und  abgerundet worden sein ..


----------



## wombel74 (9. November 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ist so ein scharfkantiger Sattel nicht „gefährlich“ auf so einem Kinderbike?


Das ist der Sattel von Bens Papa, ist also schon hundertfach auf Kinderrädern verbaut worden, absolut ungefährlich.


----------



## reijada (10. November 2018)

Meine kurze fährt einen „normalen“ Carbonsattel. 
Ich sehe da nichts gefährliches, seit kurzem hab ich den mit Wildleder bezogen, so geht das Freihändigfahren besser


----------



## Toni Dark (13. November 2018)

Vorallem ein breiterer Lenker ist bei den Orbeas sinnvoll. Keine Ahnung wieso die immer noch solche Zahnstocher drauf haben. Bei meinem Sohn ist der 500mm breit. Mit einem 600er ist er deutlich besser unterwegs, dann noch wie gesagt einen kürzere Vorbau und die Kinder fühlen sich viel wohler.

Der schmale Lenker und lange Vorbau passen vll auf der Straße ganz gut.


----------



## wombel74 (20. November 2018)

So, die nächsten Teile sind eingetrudelt und weitere 260gr wurden eingespart. Der originale Vorbau ist mit knapp 110gr schon ein echtes Leichtgewicht, somit konnte der kcnc fly ride nicht viel rausholen. Mal schauen was jetzt noch Lenker, Sattelklemme, Spacer und Schaltwerk einsparen können.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. November 2018)

wombel74 schrieb:


> Der originale Vorbau ist mit knapp 110gr schon ein echtes Leichtgewicht, somit konnte der kcnc fly ride nicht viel rausholen.


Naja, unserer hier liegt bei 89 g, da bist du schon bei 20 g Einsparung. Wenn du die Schrauben noch tauschst, sind noch mal 15 g drin. Für so ein kleines Teil nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (22. November 2018)

15gr an den 6 Schrauben ?


----------



## zr0wrk (23. November 2018)

Müsste noch mal nachwiegen, es wird wohl doch einiges weniger, so um die 10 g. Ich hatte nur kurz in meine Weight-Weenie-Tabellen geguckt, das standen sechs Titan-Schrauben, die ich mal an einem Vorbau gewechselt hatte, mit einem Gewichtvon 16 g. Das entspräche ja ungefähr 15 g Ersparnis ggü. Stahl. Aber ich hatte übersehen, dass es sich dabei um M6-Schrauben handelte, denn der Vorbau war ein Megaforce 2.


----------



## wombel74 (23. November 2018)

Die originalen Schrauben wiegen etwas über 22gr, somit sollte mit Titan knapp 10gr drin sein


----------



## wombel74 (7. Dezember 2018)

So, der China Carbon Lenker würde auf 540mm gekürzt und hat nochmals 130gr Gewicht gespart. Das Rad wiegt jetzt aktuell 8,9kg. Auf der Agenda steht jetzt nur ein leichteres Schaltwerk, Schaltzug und Bremsleitungen kürzen.


----------



## smoorface (2. Januar 2019)

das gleiche Bike hat meiner auch 

Habe es auf 10 Fach umgerüstet, mit einem zee SW, 11-36 XX Kassette und einem 30er KB.

Pedale, Lenker, Vorbau wurden auch in letzter Zeit getauscht.


----------



## smoorface (2. Januar 2019)

wombel74 schrieb:


> Die originalen Schrauben wiegen etwas über 22gr, somit sollte mit Titan knapp 10gr drin sein



Habe alle Schrauben gegen Titan getauscht, auch die an der Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocLumpi (8. April 2019)

Hoffe ich habs nicht überlesen, aber welchen Durchmesser hat der original Lenker des MX 20 Team ?? 31,8 oder anderes Maß ?

Habe das Rad erst bestellt und werde vermutlich gegen einen kürzeren Vorbau tauschen !

Mfg Michael


----------



## wombel74 (8. April 2019)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> Hoffe ich habs nicht überlesen, aber welchen Durchmesser hat der original Lenker des MX 20 Team ?? 31,8 oder anderes Maß ?
> 
> Habe das Rad erst bestellt und werde vermutlich gegen einen kürzeren Vorbau tauschen !
> 
> Mfg Michael



31,8mm hat der Lenker


----------



## DocLumpi (8. April 2019)

wombel74 schrieb:


> 31,8mm hat der Lenker


 Dankesehr !!


----------



## smoorface (8. April 2019)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> Dankesehr !!



Hast du meinen Syntace gekauft


----------

